# Future proofing/Using an AV processor for as long as possible



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

Folks,

I'm looking for some technical advice on how an A/V processor's shelf/rack life can be extended... especially with Video/display technology changing much faster than Audio technology and formats...

The immediate question is:
I'm planning to get an Onkyo PR-SC-5508 (I know its an older model, but gotta stay within budget)... it doesn't have 4k upscaling or passthrough - for now that's fine with me...but down the road (say 3-4 years)... if I get a 4k TV or projector and if my HTPC can output 4k video - will I somehow still be able to continue to use a non 4k A/v processor as just an "audio processor" (surround decoding, DAC, base-mgmt, room correction, eq etc)? 

my sources :- a HTPC, a game console, a set-top box
my storage media :- a NAS, portable Hard-disk etc... 
I do/will not have any legacy sources like CD/Blu-Ray player, phono etc. 

What equipment will I need... to continue using the audio processor? 
Or is such a connection/setup going to be futile and the processor becomes an obsolete box to be gotten rid of?

will the Audio Return Channel of a future TV be sufficient to send whatever format Audio the TV may be receiving from all its inputs... in this case the TV becomes the "source selector and video processor" for all video-audio sources. If there are any sources with audio (but no video) those shall be connected directly to the audio processor...


The larger question is:

How do we extend the modular concept of "separates" to the "audio-video processor"... by having a "video-processor" (TV/projector, HTPC or other) separate from the "audio processor" (assuming it would keep the audio in synch with the video...) 
that will allow us to replace/upgrade either as and when appropriate...

HDMI is likely to be around 3-4 years down the road - but probably as a legacy interface - so that leaves us with HDBaseT
...since AES3 (digital XLR, SPDIF, TosLink or Digital/Optical Co-ax etc can handle no more than compressed 5.1ch - they will not be sufficient...

What are the design parameters and input options for such a "relatively future resistant modular audio processor"?
An open and lively discussion and debate on this topic would be welcome...

Thanks for all ideas and responses...


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

if you want to keep up with video.only thing i can say is defo get something that can pass 4k.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

4K passthrough is no big deal. most mid tear Bluray players have two HDMI outputs so you can simply use the one for audio output to the receiver while the other is used for the video to the display. 
Im using my Onkyo 805 thats even older then the 5508 and have no reason to upgrade it as nothing substantial has come out that warrants the upgrade.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with Tony. My AV Receiver was new in 2006. I expect it to serve me faithfully for a long time to come. I'm not even convinced 4K will succeed in the marketplace.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with your conclusion that HDBaseT is worth some consideration.... On that note you might look into the 

PIONEER SC 79 

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Elite+Receivers/SC-79


----------



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

That Pioneer SC79 is an awesome feature filled receiver... too bad I've gone the separates route and need balanced XLR outputs to feed my Active speakers (Neumann KH310 - 3 way with 150W bass, and 70w amps on mid and tweeter - Total - 290W)

and @tonyvdb - thanks for that idea and that is what I will need to use... in the unlikely event that I get a 4k player... 

all my content 1080p, 720p content is already on Hard-disk but when 4k content becomes available... and in sufficient volume... it might be another decade...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

intgenx said:


> That Pioneer SC79 is an awesome feature filled receiver... too bad I've gone the separates route and need balanced XLR outputs to feed my Active speakers (Neumann KH310 - 3 way with 150W bass, and 70w amps on mid and tweeter - Total - 290W)
> 
> and @tonyvdb - thanks for that idea and that is what I will need to use... in the unlikely event that I get a 4k player...
> 
> all my content 1080p, 720p content is already on Hard-disk but when 4k content becomes available... and in sufficient volume... it might be another decade...


I cant figure why PIONEER hasn't produced a PRE-PRO setup :scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its really not worth it. Given todays receivers with pre outs do just a good a job at the processing there simply is no need.


----------



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

One way to future proof the receiver/pre-pro is to go completely separate and modular...

1. A video-processor/scaler/input switcher (it could be a HTPC)
2. Audio decoder/bass management/room correction (it could be a HTPC)
3. A multichannel DAC (this is best not done in a HTPC) - but this can be quite future proof if it takes USB input or multichannel SPDIF or AES/EBU inputs...

Any of the above can be replaced at our convenience or as budget allows without fear of obsolescence...


----------

